

Breaking Through Limits on Spying - abrimo
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/09/opinion/breaking-through-limits-on-spying.html?hp

======
stfu
_Despite President Obama’s claim this week that “there is no spying on
Americans,” the evidence shows that such spying is greater than the public
ever knew._

Is this the NYT's way of calling Obama a liar? If so I wish they had used
clearer words. But at least it seems that they are slowly waking up.

~~~
mcphilip
The NYT editorial board was extremely fast in condemning the Obama
administration, saying it had lost all credibility on the issues of
transparency and accountability in an op-ed piece on June 6th.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/07/opinion/president-
obamas-d...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/07/opinion/president-obamas-
dragnet.html?pagewanted=all)

~~~
falk
Funny enough, they actually edited that article. I believe the quote was
originally something along the administration losing all credibility without
the specification on the issues of transparency and accountability.

[http://gawker.com/the-new-york-times-quietly-softened-its-
sc...](http://gawker.com/the-new-york-times-quietly-softened-its-scathing-
obama-511791553)

------
revelation
The NYT really is a bunch. They come up with their own exclusive story by some
"anonymous government official" (who even goes on record to to defend the
program, as is SOP for any anonymous goverment source ever featured in the
NYT), and suddenly you get big editorials.

